# FL requires international drivers licence for all non-resident travellers Jan 1 2013



## matbec (Feb 13, 2013)

Just saw this short article:

http://blogs.montrealgazette.com/20...s-international-driving-permit-for-canadians/

It seems to apply to all foreign citizens visiting Florida. I have not been able to find anything similar in Ontario papers. Has anyone else heard of this? We fly to Orlando in 2 days!  How long does it take to get an international licence?


----------



## Janann (Feb 13, 2013)

Have you done your own search on the internet?  I couldn't find anything that says that Florida requires an IDP.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 13, 2013)

All an IDL really is is a translation of your regular DL into English. I can't say about Canada, but in the US, we get an IDL at AAA (CAA in Canada) offices as a walk-up deal. 

EDITED to clarify the procedure.


----------



## matbec (Feb 14, 2013)

I couldn't find information either, then I found this page on the Florida Dept of Highway Safety and Motor Vehicles: http://www.flhsmv.gov/ddl/idp.html

Second paragraph on this page states:

"Foreign Citizens Visiting Florida

If you will be visiting Florida and driving on a foreign driver license, as of January 1, 2013 you must have in your possession an International Driving Permit (IDP) issued by your country of residence and a valid license from that country. This applies to any vehicle, including rental vehicles. The IDP must be in the customer's name and from their country of residence. Again, this permit is only to be shown in conjunction with a valid driver license issued from your country, not as a substitute. You will need to contact the authorities in your country who issued your driver's license, or the motoring association there, to find out how to obtain an IDP. A listing of associations in foreign countries authorized to issue an IDP is provided for your reference, courtesy of the American Automobile Assn (AAA)."​
I guess it wasn't widely publicized, but does appear to apply to anyone driving in Florida but doesn't have a US driver's licence. I can see this applying to non-English language licences, but the Alberta CAA also mentions it on their website, see the bottom half of this page: http://www.ama.ab.ca/travel/international-driving-permit-

I'll call the CAA tomorrow.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 14, 2013)

Good sleuthing! I can hardly wait until other countries catch wind of this and make U.S. licensed drivers get one in order to drive in their country. 

Like the retaliatory Brazil visa charge to 'get back' at U.S. charge for a visa against Brazilians.

Rats! It never ends.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 14, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Good sleuthing! I can hardly wait until other countries catch wind of this and make U.S. licensed drivers get one in order to drive in their country.
> 
> Like the retaliatory Brazil visa charge to 'get back' at U.S. charge for a visa against Brazilians.
> 
> Rats! It never ends.



And just like resorts charging non owners for amenities that are free to owners.

It's gong to get worse before it gets better.


----------



## AKE (Feb 14, 2013)

The international driver's licence is a joke re security or validity - you basically pay $25 for a clerk to take your regular licence and print your name / birth date etc into a booklet which they then stamp and staple your picture in. It is handy in non-english speaking countries if you are in an accident as the police know where to look for your info (i.e. we get one for Europe) but in Canada or the US to require it makes no sense.  There was more information in the Toronto paper that there is probably going to be reconsideration of this for english-based licences but it will take at least until July.


----------



## wptamo (Feb 14, 2013)

I heard about this on the morning radio ... Really ?! What is the point!?
Is there a language issue!? I only speak Englsih but am fluent in a few computer languages.
Hmmm, I really like Marco Island, but HHI is a shorter drive!?
Personally, I feel insulted... On my many travels in the states I have always felt at home and comfortable.... Never had any issues ..... Never referred to as a foreigner(quite the opposite) been mistaken as being from NYC... 

The rebel side of me wants to say fagedaboidit and pass on compliance with this law...
But I have a week in Marco and will be renting a car and hate to denied...

The law is the law, there are good ones and bad, the fact is I was born on the north side of Lake Ontario not the south, my feelings are irrelevant ,it is what it is... 

So for this summer I'll get the "whatever" if I must, I still may give the cop a hard time if I get asked for it.....

Rant over...

Laters


----------



## BM243923 (Feb 14, 2013)

We leave on Tuesday for Fort Lauderdale and will go today to to CAA office and get the licence.

Not happy about it, but hopefully next year the law will be changed.  It is an added expense 25.00 x 3  plus 9.50 x 3 we did not need. $103.50 plus HST I am sure that must be paid.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 14, 2013)

Given the normal pattern of this type of requirement in Florida you can expect that the pressure will be put on the car rental companies to require that documentation when the vehicle is rented - not just when/if you are pulled over by Officer Friendly.




​


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 14, 2013)

Sure doesn't seem like a good way to be welcoming to visitors to Florida.


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 14, 2013)

Sounds like Rick Scott is coming up with ways to increase revenue, which isn't unique to Florida.  All I can tell you is that when I look at the County arrest records, most of the people with their pictures on the web for being arrested are for DWLS (driving while license suspended), NVDL (no valid drivers license), and other similar offenses.  I'll keep my eye out for any DWIDP (driving without International Drivers Permit).


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Feb 14, 2013)

*Thanks CAA, for nothing!*

As usual, CAA is on the case.  Oh well, better late than never.

I just spoke to a lawyer who suggested I had better get the IDP or don't drive in Florida.  He said you may not have to worry about Johnny Law, but technically you will be driving without a valid license which could cause problems in court and with the insurance company if you are in an accident.  Evidently the car rental companies don't really know what to do about this yet.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Feb 14, 2013)

*Here's the relevant change to Florida law...*

322.04 Persons exempt from obtaining driver license.
(1) The following persons are exempt from obtaining a driver license:
(a) Any employee of the United States Government, while operating a noncommercial motor vehicle owned by or leased to the United States Government and being operated on official business.
(b) Any person while driving or operating any road machine, farm tractor, or implement of husbandry temporarily operated or moved on a highway.
(c) A nonresident who is at least 16 years of age operating a motor vehicle of the type for which a Class E driver license is required in this state if the nonresident has in his or her immediate possession:
1. A valid noncommercial driver license issued in his or her name from another state or territory of the United States; or
*2. An International Driving Permit issued in his or her name in his or her country of residence AND a valid license issued in that country.*
(d) Any person operating a golf cart, as defined in s. 320.01, which is operated in accordance with the provisions of s. 316.212.
(2) This section does not apply to any person to whom s. 322.031 applies.
(3) Any person working for a firm under contract to the United States Government whose residence is outside this state and whose main point of employment is outside this state may drive a noncommercial vehicle on the public roads of this state for periods up to 60 days while in this state on temporary duty, if the person has a valid driver license from the state of the person’s residence.

Based on my non-lawyerly understanding of this statute, all the snowbirds currently in Florida driving on Canadian drivers licenses only are technically unlicensed drivers.


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 14, 2013)

Maple_Leaf said:


> He said you may not have to worry about Johnny Law,



He's obviously not as familiar with Johnny as I am.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 14, 2013)

> The Department of Highway Safety will seek to clarify the law in the upcoming Legislative session, which begins next month, to make it clear that a license already written in English would be acceptable. Until the law is clarified, drivers should obtain an IDP,” said Kirsten Olsen-Doolan, Florida Department of Highway Safety and Motor Vehicles spokesperson.



This is what I was referring to in my first reply to this thread (#3). The IDP is simply a translation into English. If one's home country DL is already in English, this requirement is redundant. 

Let's hope the law can be clarified sooner, rather than later.


----------



## eal (Feb 14, 2013)

I guess I won't be visiting Florida any time soon...


----------



## BM243923 (Feb 14, 2013)

morJust spent 2 hours in a line up at local CAA office.

They said they were given no notice other than an email they received at 5:30pm last night.

They had only 1 person working on issuing the licences and had called in 3 others to help out.   When they arrived the line went faster.  However they only had enough licences to do 150 people and then they would run out.  

The phones never stopped ringing with people asking questions on what they should do.  People even called from Florida to find out what they needed to do.

There were people who were driving on there way to Florida and had pulled off the highway to get their licence.  Did not want to run into any problems with insurance companies refusing to pay claims since they were not a licenced driver.

Hopefully this won't be necessary in a year from now.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 14, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Good sleuthing! I can hardly wait until other countries catch wind of this and make U.S. licensed drivers get one in order to drive in their country.
> 
> Like the retaliatory Brazil visa charge to 'get back' at U.S. charge for a visa against Brazilians.
> 
> Rats! It never ends.



What is wrong with that?  Driving is a privilege.  If you do not have a valid driver's license and can produce it, you shouldn't be able to drive in that city, state or country.

I would expect that any other country would have the same laws.  Why should foreigners not have to be able to produce a driver's license, but residents do?

If you are visiting our country and don't want to follow our laws, stay home.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 14, 2013)

eal said:


> I guess I won't be visiting Florida any time soon...



You won't be going to Mexico either.  If you do, don't drive a US vehicle there unless you have Mexican insurance.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 14, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> What is wrong with that?  Driving is a privilege.  If you do not have a valid driver's license and can produce it, you shouldn't be able to drive in that city, state or country.
> 
> If you are visiting our country and don't want to follow our laws, stay home.



These people HAVE a driver's license. No one is arguing that unlicensed drivers should be allowed to drive. What is WRONG with this is that suddenly- after DECADES of reciprocal agreement, a requirement was made OUT OF THE BLUE that a third party translation be carried along with a (in the case of Canadians and Brits) valid, English language DL issued by their country.

No one is advocating that foreigners don't have to follow our laws. In the end, lack of good sense reciprocity will just hurt American travelers.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 14, 2013)

BM243923 said:


> They said they were given no notice other than an email they received at 5:30pm last night.
> 
> They had only 1 person working on issuing the licences and had called in 3 others to help out.   When they arrived the line went faster.  However they only had enough licences to do 150 people and then they would run out.
> 
> ...



I just called my local AAA office to see if a Canadian could get an IDP issued while in USA driving through. I was told that they could not. It would have to be issued by CAA in Canada.

What a PITA!


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Feb 14, 2013)

*Spring break chaos...*



BM243923 said:


> morJust spent 2 hours in a line up at local CAA office.
> 
> They said they were given no notice other than an email they received at 5:30pm last night.
> 
> ...



It's spring break in Ontario on March 10 so everyone is in a panic trying to get these IDPs before then.  CAA is the only organization in Ontario authorized to issue an IDP and they were caught with their pants down.  They don't have the staff, IDP forms or the processes in place to handle the spring break volume.


----------



## AKE (Feb 14, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> If you are visiting our country and don't want to follow our laws, stay home.



I find such comments offensive and ignorant, and especially as we provide as major boost to your tourist dollars. Yes we Canadians will stay home or visit places where we are appreciated (the same way that we appreciate tourists visitng us). Instead of such comments why not take steps to make sure that the laws make sense and serve the purpose intended.  If a person can read English then an IDL makes no sense ( I bet that it will only be days before they can be bought cheaply on the internet as there is no security on them).


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 14, 2013)

wptamo said:


> ... I still may give the cop a hard time if I get asked for it.....
> 
> Rant over...
> 
> Laters



Probably not the best plan of attack no matter where you get pulled over.

For someone to pull you over and discover you don't have the proper license, you would have done something wrong in the first place.

Police officers are human.  It they were not intent on giving you a ticket when they got out of their car, a bad attitude would swing their mood against you.

As an example, last summer we were headed to the beach to celebrate my daughter's birthday.  We stopped in a small town to get some KFC and I was on a road with a 55 mph speed limit.  I turned onto another road and if you don't see a different speed limit sign, in Ohio, you are still under the previous speed.

When I got pulled over my said asked "how fast were you going, the limit here is 35.  She knew, she saw the signs, we always announce changes to the driver.

After we chit chatted about the railroad, working on weekends and such the officer came back to the car and said you have two things going for you, I like you and you have an almost clean driving record, an accident 9 1/2 years ago.

I did not get the ticket for going 50 in a 35, see, I thought I was 5 miles under the limit.  And this is in a burg notorious for giving speeding tickets.

Be friendly and the worse that will happen is you'll get the ticket you deserve.  Give them a hard time and you may get your car towed and be posting bail.  A foreigner without a valid license usually doesn't get sent on his way to pay the ticket later.


----------



## Dori (Feb 14, 2013)

Today is the first we have heard of this. In the 55-plus Florida park we live in for the winter, none of the other 100 or so Canadians had heard of it either. The problem Canadian snowbirds are facing is that we can only apply through CAA in Canada. By the time we receive our applications, mail them back and wait for them to arrive, many of us will be on our way home. What a fiasco!

Dori


----------



## BM243923 (Feb 14, 2013)

Dori

This all came out today on the news.

We are headed down to Florida on Tuesday and we went to our local CAA office this morning at 9:00am when they opened.  The lines were crazy.  There were people who pulled off the highway on there way to Florida and came in to get their International License.

It took almost 2 hours to get through the line and get our license.  

The problem is that the CAA only found out yesterday evening and were not prepared for this.  The office in Newmarket only had 150 licenses and they were gone by noon.  They did not know when they were getting more.

Most people in the line were leaving today, tonight or on the weekend.  It is a real mess.

They say you need the license in case you have an accident your insurance  company would say you did not have the proper license and therefore would not pay your claim.  Can't take any chances

You should apply for your license through the mail you cannot risk not having it.

Good luck


----------



## matbec (Feb 14, 2013)

*Update!*

Hi, Since the news broke in some local media outlets, there's been lots of coverage on radio, tv, and newspapers. The Department of Highway Safety and Motor Vehicles has now updated their website to state that this new law may violate the Geneva Convention on Road Traffic and will defer enforcement!

"Statement from DHSMV on International Driving Permits

During the 2012 legislative session, the Florida Legislature amended section 322.04, Florida Statutes, to require visitors from outside the United States to have an International Driving Permit in order to drive lawfully in Florida. This change took effect Jan. 1, 2013.

It has come to the Department’s attention that this requirement may violate the Geneva Convention on Road Traffic (1949), an international treaty to which the United States is a signatory. Treaties to which the United States is a party preempt state laws in conflict with them.

Therefore, the Florida Highway Patrol will defer enforcement of violations of the amended statutory section until a final determination of the alignment of the amendment with the treaty can be made. Non-resident visitors to Florida who wish to drive while here will be required to have in their immediate possession a valid driver license issued in his or her name from another state or territory of the U.S. or from their country of residence. However, the FHP will not take enforcement action based solely on the lack of an International Driving Permit."​
See their site for additional details: http://www.flhsmv.gov/IDP.htm


----------



## wptamo (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey CSXjohn...

yes good point... I will have my proper home (ont) license of course...
Perhaps just a bit miffed when I wrote that comment...

Interesting enough I got stopped doing 60 in a 35 in SC... had the Mini Van with family and all... I told the truth how I missed the sign to 45, saw the 35 sign, hit the brakes, wife hit me, and you (cop) came out all at the same time.... It was an honest mistake... and he let me go.. whew.... and yes I was polite  

A long time ago in the early 80's, 2 vettes, NY state trooper... "good ol boys" we got a slap on the wrist....

I do respect the state troopers really... naw I'd not really give em a hard time... that post was a bit of a rant...

Recalls a conversation at a wedding in Boston with a guest who was a MA trooper... amazingly nice conversation as I'm usually quiet, wifey had to drag me away... we had a lot in common in our "glory days" he had a Super Bee, I had a Mach 1... we could relate...

I just read a news post they we talking about delaying this issue anyways...

laters..

wpt 
(now in the slow lane)


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Feb 14, 2013)

*Be careful...*



matbec said:


> Hi, Since the news broke in some local media outlets, there's been lots of coverage on radio, tv, and newspapers. The Department of Highway Safety and Motor Vehicles has now updated their website to state that this new law may violate the Geneva Convention on Road Traffic and will defer enforcement!
> 
> "Statement from DHSMV on International Driving Permits
> 
> ...



Just because the State Police are not going to enforce this law doesn't mean that ambulance chasers and insurance company lawyers will honour this gentleman's agreement.  Remember technically you are still an unlicensed driver in Florida without the IDP.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks like the state of Florida got some International heat and found a way to save face while the legislature rethinks this stupid law.

Don't look for this law to be back anytime soon.

I am happy you visitors won't have to make an additional stop and pay additional money senselessly.

Jim


----------



## AKE (Feb 14, 2013)

Maple_Leaf said:


> Just because the State Police are not going to enforce this law doesn't mean that ambulance chasers and insurance company lawyers will honour this gentleman's agreement.  Remember technically you are still an unlicensed driver in Florida without the IDP.



And just how is a snowbird going to get a license if they are there for the winter and you can only get it in person in Canada? I can bet that if the snowbirds get hassled and leave Florida, they won't be back (and then the tourist economy will tank). Arizona is more welcoming already to out-of-state (country) snowbirds and it won't take much for the snowbirds to migrate there -.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Feb 14, 2013)

*I Dunno...*



AKE said:


> And just how is a snowbird going to get a license if they are there for the winter and you can only get it in person in Canada?



Well snowbirds are kinda stuck, I guess they hope for the best and make a beeline for the Georgia state line.  But for those of us who are not in Florida yet I am still being advised to get the IDP before driving in Florida.  The party line from the car rental companies is that Canadians without the IDP will not be getting cars in Florida.  However local agents on the ground tell a different story.  I'm sure it will become clearer in the next few days, hopefully for the better.

"*When contacted, Budget Rent A Car said its official stance on the matter was that all Canadians will be expected to present an IDP along with their official driver's licence and credit card upon renting a vehicle*."


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 14, 2013)

I read an article about this earlier today. What I got from the article was that it was a poorly constructed piece of legislation. The intent didn't seem to be there to require English licenses get an IDP though that is what was written in to the legislation.


----------



## moonstone (Feb 14, 2013)

We lined up at the Orillia CAA for nearly an hour to get our IDL this afternoon. Many people in the line were chatting with a CAA travel agent when she wasnt fielding calls from worried Florida bound travellers. One call she took (& later filled us in on) was from a snowbird who has been in Florida since Dec & wanted to know how to get a IDL. The CAA lady told them not to worry if they have proof that they had arrived down there before all this s**t hit the fan, there was no way the average Canadian would have known about the law. But if they really wanted one they'd have to get somebody to pick-up a form for them & mail it down. Then they'd have to fill it out & send it back up here with certified copies of their ON drivers lic. & 2 passport type photos. Then their friend/relative could take the papers to a CAA office to get the IDL it could then be mailed back to them -whew!!

I know ignorance is no excuse, but really, how would the Florida officials expect the average Joe to know about it when even Florida based car rental agents didnt know about the change 'till today? There was nothing in the news about it when the law was made last fall and still nothing publicized when the law came into effect Jan 1st. I have spent over an hour scanning through various Florida on-line newpapers and cant see a single mention of this requirement. So how are Canadians already down in Florida without the internet or getting calls from family with this news supposed to find out about the requirement? After they're stopped & ticketed?? 

Also, just because the FHP wont require the possession of an IDL what about all the County Sheriff's departments and various city police departments? 

Ok rant is over!!
~Diane


----------



## Dori (Feb 14, 2013)

Diane, it seems that even the CAA knew nothing about this until late yesterday afternoon. Pretty incredible, seeing as they are the issuers of the IDL's!!

Dori


----------



## AKE (Feb 14, 2013)

Maple_Leaf said:


> "*When contacted, Budget Rent A Car said its official stance on the matter was that all Canadians will be expected to present an IDP along with their official driver's licence and credit card upon renting a vehicle*."



As a large majority of car renters are Canadians I guess that the car rental companies will either have to start using common sense or have a lot of unrented cars on their hands until this legislation gets fixed,  I bet that Florida tourism is screaming at whoever came up with this legislation without consulting the stakeholders or even realizing the implications. We have IDLs as we go to Europe a lot but I just switched our plans from Florida to Arizona for spring break. -


----------



## MaryH (Feb 15, 2013)

Glad I did my Siesta Key/Key West trip in Dec ...  This is a ill-thought of law.

I got an IDL when I went to NZ but never really used it since I was in Auckland and not really comfortable driving on the other side of the road.   

I can understand if DL is from countries one might not be familiar with or in language other than English, it would be wise or maybe even required to get an IDL but come on... Pretty sure most Florida state troopers are familiar with different Canadian drivers license.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 15, 2013)

It could remain on the books for some time, even if unenforceable. Florida still has a law making it a crime to cohabitate (a misdemeanor).  Some local cop who didn't get the memo (or local car rental agency) might still try to enforce it.

.


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 15, 2013)

*Driving law spurned, Canadians rejoice*

this was the headline in Ft Myers News Press today, Feb 15
the law won't be enforced because it violates a 64 year old international treaty that the US signed.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Feb 15, 2013)

*I hope this helps someone*

I contacted my Canadian auto insurance company this morning.  This company has made the decision to consider Canadian drivers in Florida as licensed if they have a valid Ontario drivers license.  No IDP needed, regardless of what the Florida law is.  So call your insurance company and get them to commit to your coverage.

If you are renting a car in Florida make sure you get the IDP, otherwise they may decide not to rent to you.  The rental car company policies regarding this issue seem to be changing by the hour.  It may also make sense to get the IDP to minimise grief from local sheriffs and city cops and any legal issues we can't forecast.

Don't take the optional car insurance for rentals in Florida.  Use your Canadian auto insurance coverage instead and make sure you have rental coverage.  American companies may not agree that you are a licensed driver.

Good luck everyone and have a great vacation.


----------



## moonstone (Feb 15, 2013)

Dori said:


> Diane, it seems that even the CAA knew nothing about this until late yesterday afternoon. Pretty incredible, seeing as they are the issuers of the IDL's!!
> 
> Dori



Hi Dori - yes thats what we were told at the Orillia CAA office -the mgr got an e-mail just before closing Wed. Luckily she was able to get 1 of the employees to come in 2 hrs earlier than normal to handle the crowd (10-25 people in line all day). The Barrie office had 75+ people in line all day and many offices ran out of the IDL's so they were filling out the info & telling peole to come back today. 

We dont feel we wasted out time/money as its still just the FHP saying they wont inforce it - there still may be a smaller department needing extra revenue who will! 
~Diane


----------



## BM243923 (Feb 15, 2013)

We have our International Drivers License, we stood in line yesterday and got ours did not want to take any chances.

We leave on Tuesday next week and will be driving our own vehicle in Florida after we get off the Auto Train in Sandford.

The  CAA has announced today they will refund your money for the Licenses until March 16th.   We will take the licenses with us  in case we are asked for them and then get a refund when we return.


----------



## MoiAl (Feb 15, 2013)

Phoned my insurance company this morning and they assured me that I would be covered in the event of an accident. We're here in The Resort on Cocoa Beach for another week. There are about 25% Ontario cars here. Alton


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 20, 2013)

FHP has said they won't be asking for the IDL


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 20, 2013)

What about for UK folks or other countries.  Anyone know if that is still enforced?


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 20, 2013)

Sandy, Florida has officially apologized to English language license carrying visitors saying the whole snafu was an unintended consequence of a law meant to help law enforcement with non-English licenses. It won't be enforced and the law will be changed as soon as the legislature goes back into session.

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...ver-english-language-drivers-license-law?lite

Jim


----------



## Queen (Feb 20, 2013)

Boca...... Ouch!  We have been coming to the US for 40 years and driving on our Canadian license as we have done in many of the countries that we have visited.  The same is true for Americians visiting Canada are free to drive with their US license.

Even Florida is in doubt thus they are revisiting their new law.


----------



## Don (Feb 21, 2013)

It turns out that the law might be a violation of the Geneva Convention.


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 22, 2013)

I fault CAA for much of this mixup ... Even after the news was released that Florida wasn't going to enforce the stupid law, CAA was still recommending you pay their $25 for the international license, and i can't help but feel that they were just making a money grab.  My daughter got caught in the crowd panic and paid but I didn't...and we've had no problems.

Brian


----------



## BM243923 (Feb 22, 2013)

Brian

Did your daughter purchase her International Drivers License on Feb 14 or 15th.

If she did she can get her money back.  

We are in Florida now and that is what I am planning on doing when I return home.  CAA has announced they will refund the money for purchases made on those 2 days


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 22, 2013)

BM243923 said:


> We have our International Drivers License, we stood in line yesterday and got ours did not want to take any chances.
> 
> We leave on Tuesday next week and will be driving our own vehicle in Florida after we get off the Auto Train in Sandford.
> 
> The  CAA has announced today they will refund your money for the Licenses until March 16th.   We will take the licenses with us  in case we are asked for them and then get a refund when we return.





pwrshift said:


> I fault CAA for much of this mixup ... Even after the news was released that Florida wasn't going to enforce the stupid law, CAA was still recommending you pay their $25 for the international license, and i can't help but feel that they were just making a money grab.  My daughter got caught in the crowd panic and paid but I didn't...and we've had no problems.
> 
> Brian



Doesn't sound like a money grab to me.


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 23, 2013)

BM243923 said:


> Brian
> 
> *Did your daughter purchase her International Drivers License on Feb 14 or 15th.
> 
> ...



Yes she did...thanks for this note as she'll ask for her funds back.

Brian


----------

